At what time will the YC S18 invites/rejection emails be sent? - hippich
======
vanbosse
Last time we received an email on April 18 3-4am CEST, which is April 17 6-7pm
PST. Still quite some time left ;-) Btw, the Metachat community covering chat
on this subject is back, just like last W18 batch. You can find it here:
[https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator](https://communities.metachat.com/communities/ycombinator)

------
ploggingdev
Around 24 hours remaining. Come join the unofficial chat room for yc s18
applicants! Link :
[https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

------
claudfuen
The suspense begins..

